# Ads that really getting on my wick.....



## WaterSprite

1) the "I'm GOING to POO at PAUL'S" chap; and
2) the "fart" ring tone ad with the folks in the elevator - it's been on nearly every ad break this evening.

Oh. My. God.

Make them stop.


----------



## Guest128

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Ditto for various ads for eye lash brushes/eye lash stuff that give "100 times thicker eyelashes". They then have in tiny print at the bottom "Eva has been styled with eye lash inserts and has been enhanced post production".


----------



## WaterSprite

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Totally! 

*We have used plastic eyelashes and CGI to enhance the look of lashes, but YOU TOO can look like Eva if you spend 50 quid on mascara - really.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The speeding car "pinning" the courting couple to the wall and the AA ads where the daughter is telling them to go to the AA and is being ignored.


----------



## micmclo

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



BOXtheFOX said:


> The speeding car "pinning" the courting couple to the wall


 
I think that's an excellent ad 
Well the music is good anyway, well done!


----------



## RMCF

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The one thing that REALLY annoys me at the minute is the little piece of 'music' (really like a string instrument being strummed) at the end of anything to do with Avonmore.

Anyone know what I'm on about?


----------



## ophelia

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

rmcf, that Avonmore ad music is terrible - my son leaves the room shouting when he hears it!  I too hate all those other ads which other posters mentioned. Also the one for sausages, where the dull guy and girl suddenly become colourful and fun when they eat sausages for dinner !


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

- The lotto new born millionaire add - with yer man in the hospital bed surrounded by nurses - jeez I just think it's vile!

- yer one on some add for cosmetics (aged about 35)... saying that she is 50 & wouldn't get a facelift


Jays, we had read adds in the 70's lad I tell yas. remember the add for...... cigarettes & dosing the farm animals to get rid of hoose, warbles & sarcoptic mange mites!


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

remember the ad they used to show during glenroe where the dogs turned vicious and attacked the sheep, it was a cartoon, used to give my sister nightmares


----------



## efm

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

My pet hate at the moment is the ad for the hair dye for men - where the man's two daughters give him a present of hair dye and say in their american accents "Dad....it's time.  Maybe you could meet someone nice" or words to that effect.


----------



## ney001

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Radio ad on at the moment for some fairy washing up liquid competition - mother singing in really annoying voice to her kid!  - This post will be deleted if not edited immediately it just drives me nuts every time I hear it!


----------



## AgathaC

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



ninsaga said:


> -
> 
> 
> Jays, we had read adds in the 70's lad I tell yas. remember the add for...... cigarettes & dosing the farm animals to get rid of hoose, warbles & sarcoptic mange mites!


 
I remember it well-and it was always on during a mealtime!


----------



## cole

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Mmmmm... sarcopic mange mites...


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



ninsaga said:


> - The lotto new born millionaire add - with yer man in the hospital bed surrounded by nurses - jeez I just think it's vile!
> 
> - yer one on some add for cosmetics (aged about 35)... saying that she is 50 & wouldn't get a facelift
> 
> 
> Jays, we had read adds in the 70's lad I tell yas. remember the add for...... cigarettes & dosing the farm animals to get rid of hoose, warbles & sarcoptic mange mites!


In that vein, remember *"Dithane...dithane...dithane..... Spray with it. Stay with it?" *

I think it was for spraying spuds.


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Is anyone else totally annoyed by the way the AA Roadwatch girls speak when they're doing traffic reports? You know, telling us about traffic heading "*ite"* of "*tine" *or about traffic heading "*site"* towards a "*rindabite" *etc. 

And their fellow travellers on radio ads who tell us that something is *"pridely"* supported by some company! 

Does my head in!


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

we are very easily annoyed!
What about yet one kirstine that reads the news on newstalk with her sex line voice


----------



## Guest128

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

What time is she on at?


----------



## S.L.F

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



FLANDERS` said:


> What time is she on at?


 
I'd like to know that too


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

usually during lunchtime and moncrieff


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



ney001 said:


> Radio ad on at the moment for some fairy washing up liquid competition - mother singing in really annoying voice to her kid!  - This post will be deleted if not edited immediately it just drives me nuts every time I hear it!




Is it the one for Fairy Powder or something....lots of different people saying stuff like...little cutie button nose and stuff like that....AGGHHHHHHHH.....if it is it is the worst thing ever (even worse than gotageta Garmin woman)
I think there are a couple of different Fairy ads all smug mummies singing in a childlike voice.........


----------



## Bluebells

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



RMCF said:


> The one thing that REALLY annoys me at the minute is the little piece of 'music' (really like a string instrument being strummed) at the end of anything to do with Avonmore.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm on about?



Hi. I know exactly what you are on about. 

Equally annoying is the little 'hum' at the end of the Danone ads.


----------



## ney001

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



MandaC said:


> Is it the one for Fairy Powder or something....lots of different people saying stuff like...little cutie button nose and stuff like that....AGGHHHHHHHH.....if it is it is the worst thing ever (even worse than gotageta Garmin woman)
> I think there are a couple of different Fairy ads all smug mummies singing in a childlike voice.........




That's the one, always played on 2fm, drives me nuckin futs!


----------



## baldyman27

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Any of the Brennan's Bread ads. That voice is just the most annoying bloody thing on radio. Really gets on my a cups.


----------



## Caveat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Lex Foutish said:


> Is anyone else totally annoyed by the way the AA Roadwatch girls speak when they're doing traffic reports? You know, telling us about traffic heading "*ite"* of "*tine" *or about traffic heading "*site"* towards a "*rindabite" *etc.
> 
> And their fellow travellers on radio ads who tell us that something is *"pridely"* supported by some company!
> 
> Does my head in!


 
There's a radio advert (with a breathy female D4 voiceover) for one of the 'butter but it's not really butter' products and she has this *ridiculous* affected posh accent as per your post - but then , hyper-annoyingly, she appears to forget herself a little and refers to 'bud-aytos' instead of potatoes?! 

So, irritating on two levels - pretentious silly voice and to top it all off, mispronunciation too.


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Two radio ads bugging me at the moment, both motoring related.

1.  The Chevrolet "oh, that's extra" ads.....makes me laugh when the guy at the end says "chevrolet....from €13000 (or whatever the price is), delivery and related charges *not included* .....they'd be extra then?! 

2.  The Zurich insurance ad for "better drivers" where he's the smug know-it-all and she's the "muppet"!  Grrrrr!!


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Also on the TV front - GOTOGETAGATEAUX is not as good as the original either.


----------



## remey

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



sandrat said:


> we are very easily annoyed!
> What about yet one kirstine that reads the news on newstalk with her sex line voice


 
Totally agree with you. She freaks me out, honestly sounds like she's 'in the middle of something' and reading the news at the same time


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



gipimann said:


> Two radio ads bugging me at the moment, both motoring related.
> 
> 1. The Chevrolet "oh, that's extra" ads.....makes me laugh when the guy at the end says "chevrolet....from €13000 (or whatever the price is), delivery and related charges *not included* .....they'd be extra then?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly Gipimann. And there was another radio ad last year with two guys talking about some product where the 2nd guy keeps asking "..but where's the catch?" and the 1st guy keeps replying "....but there* is* no catch!"
> 
> And then it ended with another guy saying *"Terms and conditions apply!"*


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

What about the ad on radio at the moment with the song "You make me feel like a natural woman, woman woman....?" 

Can't remember the product but would other products make you feel like an *unnatural* woman? (Which begs the question:- What would an unnatural woman look like?) 

Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Lex Foutish said:


> What about the ad on radio at the moment with the song "You make me feel like a natural woman, woman woman....?"
> 
> Can't remember the product but would other products make you feel like an *unnatural* woman? (Which begs the question:- What would an unnatural woman look like?)
> 
> Answers on a postcard please!


 
this?


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



sandrat said:


> this?


 
 The Mother of All Battle Axes! 

Nice one, Sandrat!


----------



## Guest128

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



remey said:


> Totally agree with you. She freaks me out, honestly sounds like she's 'in the middle of something' and reading the news at the same time



LOL just heard her there earlier, very strange alright!


----------



## Paulone

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Excellent thread - many annoying ads described here.

How about the ones for 'Growing up milk' where its implied that feeding your toddler this souped-up (expensive) gack is going to have the cold virus literally bouncing off their cute little force-field defence...  utter tosh.

On the subject of toddlers, also hate the ads for 'antibac' sprays where its suggested that the youngster's high-seat tray has more bacteria on it than a loo seat (can someone please explain this?) and that its necessary to disinfect your car seats, curtains, door handles, ceilings or else your children will become horribly ill...  fact is they're more likely to become horribly ill if you do all this cos they're immune system never got challenged.

Last but not least - all those ads where your clothes smell like flowers, silk (whatever that's supposed to smell of), or that washing-powdery smell they market to us as 'clean-smelling'...  how about over-chemicalised instead. 

Spent a while in an office where a colleague washed his clothes in (too much of) this stuff...  he reeked of artificial flowers and it was completely weird when it clashed with his aftershave - it lingered even after he would go home.


----------



## Armada

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I absolutely hate the ad for Corsodyl Mouthwash .. the one where someone is supposedly  spitting "blood" into the sink as their teeth are being cleaned..


----------



## sandrat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

eww I have just seen an advert for a pedegg which is basically a foot file for filing away the dead skin off your foot, the best thing is where they demonstrate how the pedegg collects all your dead skin within it and it shows you how you empty out a load of skin dust afterwards......yuk


----------



## RMCF

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Paulone said:


> Excellent thread - many annoying ads described here.
> 
> How about the ones for 'Growing up milk' where its implied that feeding your toddler this souped-up (expensive) gack is going to have the cold virus literally bouncing off their cute little force-field defence...  utter tosh.
> 
> *On the subject of toddlers, also hate the ads for 'antibac' sprays where its suggested that the youngster's high-seat tray has more bacteria on it than a loo seat (can someone please explain this?) and that its necessary to disinfect your car seats, curtains, door handles, ceilings or else your children will become horribly ill...  fact is they're more likely to become horribly ill if you do all this cos they're immune system never got challenged.*
> 
> Last but not least - all those ads where your clothes smell like flowers, silk (whatever that's supposed to smell of), or that washing-powdery smell they market to us as 'clean-smelling'...  how about over-chemicalised instead.
> 
> Spent a while in an office where a colleague washed his clothes in (too much of) this stuff...  he reeked of artificial flowers and it was completely weird when it clashed with his aftershave - it lingered even after he would go home.



With you on this one.

People now are too obsessed with cleanliness, and its strange that so many people are sick all the time!! I think it has been accepted that there are more ill children than in the past, and there is a lot more with dermatitis problems, probably caused by too many chemicals in everything these days.

In the past did we ever wash our hands before eating dinner? I know I didn't and I'm still fit and healthy. Did your mum have a cupboard full of anti-bacterial this and that? Mine didn't. 

We don't need to disinfect everything. You'll not die, despite the amount of fear they try to beat into you.


----------



## Guest128

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The one for Vanish I think it is "Intelligent stain seekers seek out the dirt" give me a break.....

Also the kinder beuno "A little bit of what you fancy" one, where the women take some guys towel while he's in the sauna, would love to have seen that done the other way around.....


----------



## muffin1973

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I actually really like the 'fart in the lift' ad - I know I shouldn't but it just makes me giggle   Also loving the new Cadburys ad, with the kids and the eyebrows - very funny.

I really find the Pat the Baker ad on TV annoying though - the singing isn't too bad but then at the end where the students in Fitzwilliam Square at the crack of dawn punch the air and shout "So fresh it's famous" - it's cringey and they look far too fresh for students out at that hour of the day


----------



## RMCF

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I have a new one that I find worse than the Avonmore ad - never thought it would happen.

Its the new radio ad for 11850.

Now first of all I seen the UK advert complete with Ray Parker Jr singing the Ghostbusters theme, with the words changed slightly.

In the Irish radio advert though , it just sounds so tacky. Its so obvious that the ad was sent over and a couple of bad singers went into the studio and dubbed their 11850 line over the top of it, and badly at that.


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



RMCF said:


> I have a new one that I find worse than the Avonmore ad - never thought it would happen.
> 
> Its the new radio ad for 11850.
> 
> Now first of all I seen the UK advert complete with Ray Parker Jr singing the Ghostbusters theme, with the words changed slightly.
> 
> In the Irish radio advert though , it just sounds so tacky. Its so obvious that the ad was sent over and a couple of bad singers went into the studio and dubbed their 11850 line over the top of it, and badly at that.


 
Agreed RMCF. I heard that version of the song on the ad and it's truly awful!

They seem to be prolonging the history of that song!

Huey Lewis sued Ray Parker Junior as the song Ghostbusters was a complete rip off of his song, I Want A New Drug. The case was settled out of court but RPJ has since sued HL for breaching the confidentiality terms of the settlement. Only in America.

Just in case anyone is interested................................


----------



## scals

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

what about the current cadbury's one - the 2 kids doing the silly eyebrow thing??

I just have to turn it off and it just wouldn't make me buy chocolate (Eh - I buy it anyway).

I didn't get the one with the drumming gorilla either but at least it was a good song - if nothing to do with chocolate!!


----------



## jasconius

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

What about the 'lathie' on the Radio withhhhh her E.B.S.ttttthhhhhh lisp.


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Any add for 11811 or 11850........ which ever one is with the 2 blokes with the 'tashes  - really annoying


----------



## Lollix

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Lex Foutish said:


> In that vein, remember *"Dithane...dithane...dithane..... Spray with it. Stay with it?" *
> 
> I think it was for spraying spuds.


 
Good farmers use Dithane/To keep on a tight rein/the blight on potatoes/and help them to grow.

Keats or Shelly couldn't have made it rhyme better!


----------



## jasconius

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Cheno Unction   -  it's a quare name but great stuff !


----------



## Madangan

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I thought that was tetra delta ..quare name but great sttufff


----------



## Bluebells

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Madangan said:


> I thought that was tetra delta ..quare name but great sttufff



No. Cheno Unction


----------



## Paulone

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



scals said:


> what about the current cadbury's one - the 2 kids doing the silly eyebrow thing??


 
Oh yes! - makes no sense at all - deliberately trying to be 'different' to  catch the eye and just making it look like a couple of bored youngsters. If I saw these two doing that in public, I'd look away in embarrassment.

Didn't like the gorilla either - another 'different' idea.

Just to show that there are ads there which are decent, I do like the one for Philadelphia where the friend swaps the jeans in the dryer for the pair on the doll. Silly but hard not to smile at it.

The other ones where the two lads are out building the wall, they get their teabreak, and the lady runs off because 'she's bidding on a footspa on Ebay' - i like that.

there are a few decent ones out there among a vast number of rubbish ones!


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Ok - I had to resurrect this thread out of the archives die to the latest nuisance on tv ...... it has to be that Coca Cola add sung by Duffy......... jeeze she has an irritating voice - she sounds like one of the chipmunks!


----------



## Vanilla

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



ninsaga said:


> Ok - I had to resurrect this thread out of the archives die to the latest nuisance on tv ...... it has to be that Coca Cola add sung by Duffy......... jeeze she has an irritating voice - she sounds like one of the chipmunks!


 

So true. I had never heard Duffy before this ad, so my first reaction was - why on earth would CC do an ad with such an annoying voice! Are there people who buy albums by her?


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The one that's driving me mad at the moment is the radio ad for Dunnes Stores--the one that ends with "The difference is we're Irish."

What's getting to me is the tune. It's like a pathetic version of "I Fought The Law." I hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!   

(Rant over. Phew! I've wanted to get that off my chest for ages!)


----------



## bb12

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



ninsaga said:


> -
> 
> Jays, we had read adds in the 70's lad I tell yas. remember the add for...... cigarettes & dosing the farm animals to get rid of hoose, warbles & sarcoptic mange mites!



don't forget liver fluke!!!


----------



## liaconn

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I love the Duffy ad.

I can't stand the one for checking your smoke alarm 'Daddy _loved_ his car, Mommy _loved_ her jewellery.....' . I know its getting across an important message but if I hear that child's voice one more time I'll scream.


----------



## Caveat

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



liaconn said:


> I can't stand the one for checking your smoke alarm 'Daddy _loved_ his car, Mommy _loved_ her jewellery.....' . I know its getting across an important message but if I hear that child's voice one more time I'll scream.


 

What about the creepy one for speeding where the guy sees the dead child everywhere...


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I hate the sprite ones based on 70s/80s whatever it is, with the water pistol type bottles. Urgghhh.


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



Caveat said:


> What about the creepy one for speeding where the guy sees the dead child everywhere...



Its a road safety one - UK I think - very effective.


----------



## Jock04

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

That new Barry's tea one, where the daughter annoinces to her parents that she's taking a year out to go travelling, starting with Bangkok. Cue shocked expressions number 3 & 4.
Then, as she leaves in a taxi, her mother does this weird combo of moves to put her hands on her head, like a Stepford wife with a low battery warning.
Then, cut to girl & her friends looking happy in a tuk-tuk going down Petchaburi Road, the journey ends & girl now looks frightened. (anyone who's been in Bangkok knows those expressions are in reverse order!)
Finish with girl finding a box of Barry's in her rucksack, with a note from Mum saying "don't forget to come home"
All in all, a shockingly badly acted, cliche-ridden abomination.

Then there's the one for the Ulster-Scots heritage whatever.
Ends with voice-over saying "and dinnae hurry back"
I e-mailed them to ask if they knew that dinnae is Scots for don't, what kind of message were they trying to get across. Got a reply which suggested I had a hearing deficiency & that the ad actually said "dou'll hurry back" which according to them is ancient Scots for we hope you'll hurry back.
They were lucky they said that by e-mail & not to my face!


----------



## oldtimer

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Ah, lads, why so negative. There are some very good ads also. My favourite is the Specsavers ad where the farmer shears the dog. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## woodbine

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



jasconius said:


> What about the 'lathie' on the Radio withhhhh her E.B.S.ttttthhhhhh lisp.


 
yeah she drives me mad. sounds like she's grinning like a loonie as she says EBS. 


i think the one mentioned (the guy seeing the dead child everywhere) is very effective. 

and the shortsighted shepherd shearing the sheepdog is just brilliant.


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

All ads involving children usually little boys and their excretory functions. He's really going to thank his parents when he grows up. I hope he sues them!!!


----------



## Brianne

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Sorry , I forgot. HARVEY BLOODY NORMAN!!! When he says, GO HARVEY GO, I know where I want him to go!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



oldtimer said:


> Ah, lads, why so negative. There are some very good ads also. My favourite is the Specsavers ad *where the farmer shears the dog*. Absolutely brilliant.


 
Ah, Oldtimer, so that's what you look like!!!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNgmH_PmY00

On a serious note, I love that ad also, especially the bit near the end where he does what he does with his eyes.


----------



## liaconn

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

To be honest, I'm getting fed up with all ads that use kids to do the voiceover. It was cute and funny the first hundred times, but enough!


----------



## deedee80

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I love the poo at pauls ad - its friggin hilarious! 

I hate hate hate the coke ad with Duffy on the bike.  Its like she has the weirdest voice ever in it.  I have to switch the channel when it comes on.


----------



## csirl

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The worst ad on TV must be the shreddies ad.

The idea of a load of incontintent grannies who probably smell of pee mauling every little shreddie before it gets to your bowl is enough to turn you off the stuff forever. 

My least favourite from yesteryear is:

"Do the shake n vac and put the freshness back, do the shake n vac and put the freshness back, your carpet smells ........aaarrrrrgghhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## gillarosa

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



csirl said:


> The worst ad on TV must be the shreddies ad.
> 
> The idea of a load of incontintent grannies who probably smell of pee mauling every little shreddie before it gets to your bowl is enough to turn you off the stuff forever.


 
Ah no I love it, especially when one of them starts letching after the "hot" inspector dude! But your reaction is amazing, you must actually eat the stuff to associate so strongly with it? lol


----------



## Lex Foutish

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Listening to the radio this morning I realised that the ad that drivers me more insane than any other at the moment is the one for the Halifax credit card. You know the one where they keep sayiny "Oh, flip, oh, flip...." etc.

That part is bad enough but the bit at the end when that sanctimonious git says, "Watch your language, Pat. This is a place of work." drives me to despair!

And to totally kill me off, if you listen carefully, he lets out one word and actually says "This a place of work"

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

That Cadburys one. Also supplemented in shops with those displays that churn out that music!


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



bond-007 said:


> That Cadburys one. Also supplemented in shops with those displays that churn out that music!


 
I even heard Cadbury's latest ad tune as a ringtone yesterday.....grrrr!!


----------



## lightswitch

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I really hate the poo at Paul's ad, more than any ad I have ever come across.  Put me right off my tea one evening as I watched the news. lol

Full marks to Guinness for years of consistently brilliant ads, Specsavers I'd have to agree have been really strong of late too.


----------



## Mpsox

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

agree on the Poo at Pauls ad and would extend my hatred to any dubbed ad

Also the "Granny danced naked at a rock festival ad for Nescaffe."


----------



## bond-007

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The cool granny drinks Bud Lite ad annoys me.


----------



## MandaC

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The smug mutton head in the Mitsubishi Lancer telling his son about the birds and the bees.  Cant bear his stupid expressions or gestures.  That one gets switched off.  So funny I forgot to laugh.


----------



## Smashbox

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

I hate that ad too! I dont even understand it!


----------



## Firefly

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

The ads I hate most are on the radio when say 98fm advertise on a Friday evening or at the weekends to tune in to their morning show. I mean IT'S THE WEEKEND!!


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

A new ad I heard today which gets my goat......

TodayFM are sponsoring a concert in October at the O2 for some band called....
"span-du ballet".....the horrid pronounciation is repeated more than once in the ad!   

Wonder who "span-du ballet" are, a tribute to the great 80s band "Spandau Ballet" perhaps..?!


----------



## Cahir

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



gipimann said:


> A new ad I heard today which gets my goat......
> 
> TodayFM are sponsoring a concert in October at the O2 for some band called....
> "span-du ballet".....the horrid pronounciation is repeated more than once in the ad!
> 
> Wonder who "span-du ballet" are, a tribute to the great 80s band "Spandau Ballet" perhaps..?!



I heard that too!  Everytime she said it I was shouting at the radio.  Surely someone involved with making the end would have heard of the band and known how to pronounce it.


----------



## ninsaga

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Unfortunately the add is probably being announced by someone who was not even born when Spandau Ballet were in their prime!


----------



## fmc

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Triple A golden maverick ( some kind of calf nuts if I recall) cant beat that whistling.


----------



## gipimann

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Re the "span-du ballet" ad.....someone must have had words with TodayFM (or TodayFM read AAM!).  

I heard the advert again today, and it's been re-recorded with the correct pronounciation!

Or maybe "spandu ballet" couldn't make the gig, and Spandau Ballet are turning up instead!!


----------



## WaterSprite

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

A new ad (actually two more!) getting on my wick:

- the one on TV for the oven cleaning bag thing: "so easy, even a man can do it"; and
- the one on the radio about the two women talking about whether one of them got engaged, she didn't and the guy talked about some investment product, so yer-wan says she told him she was pregnant, for a joke, like.

It's guff like this that actually seriously boils my blood.  There's much more wrong with those than our poo-ing friend at Paul's (although really it's so ridiculous when you see the kid and mammy inhaling the sweet post-poo scent at our fragrant friend Paul's gaff....)


----------



## queenlex

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*



RMCF said:


> The one thing that REALLY annoys me at the minute is the little piece of 'music' (really like a string instrument being strummed) at the end of anything to do with Avonmore.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm on about?


 
God yeah drives me nuts!  So annoying!


----------



## Romulan

*Re: Two ads that are really getting on my wick...*

Avonmore, seemingly we don't get enough sun and purchasing their product is the answer!

Or any of those VHI adds with that sugary sweet voice. 
It makes me ill.


----------



## AgathaC

I think the new polo mints ads are dire!


----------



## VOR

Kildare Village. That is all.


----------



## gipimann

Nice to see this thread resurrected again!

I like the new National Lottery advert, with the Elvis soundtrack and the tugboats making the rainbow on the Liffey!


----------



## Complainer

If the Rowntree Random ad gets on your wick, search on Youtube for the Irish version.


----------



## Homer

What about the "go compare" ads.  They are really, really annoying.


----------



## Pique318

Homer, you beat me to it!! THE most annoying ad on TV.

I miss the Honda ads tbh.


----------



## SlugBreath

VOR said:


> Kildare Village. That is all.


 
+1 Why the American accent.

Also the woman strolling through a store in a dream like state....I think Homes by Hickey.

The five stampeding girls on the West Coast Cooler ad. West Coast Rose, It's showtime.


----------



## MandaC

The Boots ads, here come the girls..... pain in the backside


----------



## AgathaC

gipimann said:


> Nice to see this thread resurrected again!


 I had to resurrect it when I heard the polo mint ads...I definitely wont be buying polo mints any time soon!!


----------



## gianni

I have a particular hatred for ads (both radio & TV) where the UK version is deemed appropriate for the Irish market. I can picture the scene where the marketing dept decide to use the same dub for two different territories to save a few quid. But one particular one that I can't fathom is the one for Stillorgan shopping centre - why the kid has an English accent, in an obviously Irish ad, is beyond me ??

Also if I ever meet Harvey Norman in a dark alley only one of us is coming out alive...


----------



## micheller

The tourist board ad with the two girls on the guitar.
If I hear it again I think I'll go banana's...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VfKznX8hkw


----------



## Purple

gianni said:


> Also if I ever meet Harvey Norman in a dark alley only one of us is coming out alive...



Lol


----------



## Graham_07

gianni said:


> Also if I ever meet Harvey Norman in a dark alley only one of us is coming out alive...



ye wha' mayte ! Lets talk it awt over a couple tinnies of castlemaine xxxx . Chuck another Koala on d barbie whyle yer at ayit.


----------



## Caveat

Complainer said:


> If the Rowntree Random ad gets on your wick, search on Youtube for the Irish version.



It bloody does. And I will.


----------



## haminka1

go compare - please please, is there a strong guy out there who'll make the opera singer shut-up? willing to provide false alibi
injury lawyers - the self-righteous expression on the face of the actor makes me want to punch him in the face


----------



## D8Lady

The creepy polar bear in the fridge.


----------



## Tinker Bell

haminka1 said:


> go compare - please please, is there a strong guy out there who'll make the opera singer shut-up? willing to provide false alibi
> injury lawyers - the self-righteous expression on the face of the actor makes me want to punch him in the face


 
But the bit with Friday on the beach exonerates all the rest.


----------



## Firefly

Radio Ads on a Saturday morning "reminding" us to tune in to the M-F morning shows really get on my goat...IT'S THE WEEKEND!


----------



## ney001

AgathaC said:


> I had to resurrect it when I heard the polo mint ads...I definitely wont be buying polo mints any time soon!!



No really what is that about? it drives me mad, reminds me of the magnum ads, who wants to hear people eating loudly???.  

Re Polar bear ad - I'm liking that one! 

Can't stand that Diet coke ad with the American puppet girls in the office!


----------



## ajapale

The ad for the Oliver St.John Gogarty pub in Templebar.

The name "St.John" is not pronounced Saint John but Singen.




> The prefix " St." (abbreviation of Saint), is found incorporated
> in several names in a modified form, thus : — "St. Clair" — "Sinclair";
> " St. John " — " Singen " or " Cingen "; " St. Leger " — " Sellinger."


----------



## MandaC

ney001 said:


> No really what is that about? it drives me mad, reminds me of the magnum ads, who wants to hear people eating loudly???.
> 
> Re Polar bear ad - I'm liking that one!
> 
> Can't stand that Diet coke ad with the American puppet girls in the office!



hate those diet coke freaky things too

I have a friend with the surname st.  John and he goes by st. John.  My mam is always slagging him calling him cingen too.


----------



## cork

The ad for magners/bulmers  cider - "what did they call the old days -in the old days"?

Does it show that they inherited the jobs of their ancestors?

Nepotism?


----------



## PaddyW

Go compare.. I know what I'd tell you to go and do!


----------



## liaconn

Those  stupid Febreze ads.


----------



## PaddyW

"mmmmm, freesshh"


----------



## VOR

cork said:


> The ad for magners/bulmers  cider - "what did they call the old days -in the old days"?
> 
> Does it show that they inherited the jobs of their ancestors?
> 
> Nepotism?



And if so, why does the guy who says "Do you know what I like about silent movies?" have a nordy accent. Is he not supposed to be third generation South Tipp???!!!

Magners have an ad on UK TV about Clonmel having the best cricket team as they never drop catches. What a stupid way to sell Irish cider.

But, I really love the new Heineken ad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY


----------



## Betsy Og

VOR said:


> And if so, why does the guy who says "Do you know what I like about silent movies?" have a nordy accent. Is he not supposed to be third generation South Tipp???!!!


 
That type of thing happens the whole time. Worst I saw was in Angela's Ashes where one of the young Frankie's (or his brothers) has a Cavan accent... of all things. Could they not have limited his vocabulary to "CommeerrrIwantcha", "I'll break yor face" and a few more staple phrases that would have anchored him in Limerick City?


----------



## dereko1969

VOR said:


> And if so, why does the guy who says "Do you know what I like about silent movies?" have a nordy accent. Is he not supposed to be third generation South Tipp???!!!
> 
> Magners have an ad on UK TV about Clonmel having the best cricket team as they never drop catches. What a stupid way to seel Irish cider.
> 
> But, I really love the new Heineken ad http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY


 
we do play cricket here too you know


----------



## Nedtastic

Two words ....... "Oooooo Danone"


----------



## Guest125

dereko1969 said:


> we do play cricket here too you know


Brilliant,can't stop laughing


----------



## VOR

dereko1969 said:


> we do play cricket here too you know



True but I think Clonmel play in the 2nd or maybe even the 3rd tier of the Munsters. Hardly world beaters. Have a look at the ad. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFC30qbaRhY

"Since 1935 they have never been beaten" What an utterly stupid ad.


----------



## BK0001

The two posh burglers from the Eircom Phone Watch radio add wind me up most mornings. Gay Byrne telling me about some museum of style icons is also an unnecessary irritation.


----------



## PetrolHead

Has anyone else heard the PostPhone ad on the radio....

OMG... the jingle at the end.

I thought ads like that were done with 20 years ago.


----------



## Purple

BK0001 said:


> The two posh burglers from the Eircom Phone Watch radio add wind me up most mornings.



When they had guys with "working class" accents there was uproar about that.


----------



## AgathaC

AAAARGH, the McDonalds ads are back again.


----------



## bb12

can anyone explain the specsavers ad with the aliens? i just don't get it...i understand the other ones with the farmer mistaking the dog for a sheep etc...but i don't get the aliens one...cos the aliens are actually there...right?


----------



## becky

I like the fabreeze adverts or any of the corny oen - the for one for the mens hair dye is cringeworthy.

I do hate the kerrygold butter advert where the bus collects the couple right outside the house, the woman is wrapped up in the blanket she slept in and the man had a tin of soil.  What is he going to do with dip the childs feet into it.  

It's paddy wackery at it's best/worse


----------



## ajapale

George Lee was discussing ads this morning.

Does any one know how to spell "Chin-a-wung-shun"?

Several generations of school children remember these radio ad which began with the injunctive Farmers! and then went on to discuss mange mites etc.

These ads were very effective with school children but were the effective with their intended target market?


----------



## ajapale

Got the answer over on boards.ie



KStaford said:


> "Chenounction
> It's a queer name but great stuff."
> 
> Please tell me I didn't imagine this, I think it was a treatment for killing paracites on cattle.


----------



## AgathaC

Had to dig up this thread...the ad for Sensodyne toothpaste makes me laugh. They all speak about the topic of...wait for it...sensitive teeth...in almost hushed tones as though it is some terrible disease.


----------



## truthseeker

A recent ad for Aon Insurance. Showed 3 different people who I didnt recognise, but one of them looked like a heroin addict and they wore sports jerseys so I got an impression of thuggery. Really bad lighting, and awkward delivery by the actors - British accents. Cheapest possible production values used. 

SO it turns out that the people I didnt recognise were not in fact thugs or heroin addicts, but football players (explains why I didnt recognise them).

Fail on Aon - not only will there be people like me who fail to recognise the players, not know what team they play for, and not have a clue of the significance of that team, but they have managed to make these three athletes look like theyve just been grabbed from round the back of the local methadone clinic, lit them so badly that they have yellow pallors, and taken a completely awkward delivery of lines as the final cut. If youre gonna pay these guys money to appear, why put them in the absolute worst production possible?

Truly awful.


----------



## DB74

truthseeker said:


> Fail on Aon - not only will there be people like me who fail to recognise the players, not know what team they play for, and not have a clue of the significance of that team



In fairness, there will be very very very few people who don't know who those players are

Maybe you're not the target audience!


----------



## cork

AgathaC said:


> AAAARGH, the McDonalds ads are back again.




Awful ads.

Eamon Dunphy ads - terrible stuff.

The one with the taxi driver is  even worse.


----------



## truthseeker

DB74 said:


> In fairness, there will be very very very few people who don't know who those players are
> 
> Maybe you're not the target audience!



My husband made the same argument, even though he himself did not know who they were - although he recognised that they were footballers.

But I observe that I know many people who would not have had a clue. I disagree that it is *very very* few. I think its a reasonable number. Most of my girlfriends wouldnt have a clue. 

Its interesting that people who would know, would assume its only a tiny amount who wouldnt know. That must be the same assumption that the advertisers worked on. Yet there are many people like me for whom football is totally below the radar.


----------



## DB74

As far as I can recall, one of the players is Wayne Rooney. I would be willing to guess that 99% of the Irish adult population could recognise Wayne Rooney (or Michael Owen or Rio Ferdinand or any other extremely high profile Premiership footballer, especially one that plays for Manchester United)


----------



## truthseeker

Actually I dont think Wayne Rooney was in the ad, because I might have recognised him as I know who his wife is.

I have heard the name Michael Owen, but wouldnt know what he looks like, or who he plays for, and honestly, I thought Rio Ferdinand was the name of a team. 

I dont know what a premiership is. And even if Id recognised Wayne Rooney I wouldnt have know what team he played for. 

Id love to see stats on it. Id equally be willing to bet that less than 80% of the Irish adult population know these things. Remember that the Irish adult population comprises of young women 18+ and old dears 60+. Some men are not interested in football either - Im married to one, and not many of his friends are interested either.

Outside of Dublin there is a huge interest in the GAA - but less so in the football (or at least, thats what my 'country' friends tell me).

I dont deny a majority of adults would know about footballers, but I doubt its anywhere near 99%.


----------



## Deiseblue

I had some problems recognising the players myself.

There's Michael Owen who is too injured to play football , Ryan Giggs who is too old ( you may recognise Mr. Gigg's wife as well - unfortunately Mr. Gigg's seems to have difficulty differentiating between her & his brother's wife ! )& our own Darren Gibson who is unable to play 

The ad is truly dreadful & I can only imagine that the lighting on set was provided by a Liverpool fan.


----------



## bullbars

truthseeker said:


> Id love to see stats on it. Id equally be willing to bet that less than 80% of the Irish adult population know these things. Remember that the Irish adult population comprises of young women 18+ and old dears 60+. Some men are not interested in football either - Im married to one, and not many of his friends are interested either.
> 
> Outside of Dublin there is a huge interest in the GAA - but less so in the football (or at least, thats what my 'country' friends tell me).


 
You'd lose that bet. 
GAA is quite popular again in dublin clubs and has been on the increase over the last 5+ years. Hurling suffered a lot but after some good investment at club level and good senior management they are now a good side. Hurling and football popularity among your 'country' friends can depend on the parish and county they came from and their personal level of interest. They obviously havent much. 

As it is observation day; Some of my 'Dublin' friends tell me they spent their school days high on cocaine. I'd bet thats the case then for 80% of Dubliners of school going age. 

You didnt recognise the footballers in the ad so you've deemed the ad a failure?? I dont recognise half the fake tan plastered faces splashed across most of the womens magazines or make-up/shampoo etc. etc. ads on telly yet I know that they have selected a target audience and selected models to suit. 

Just because you saw a sports star wearing sports attire and with a British accent you saw thuggery/drug abuse. Going along those lines,every womens magazine should be taken off the shelves for advocating prostitution.


----------



## elefantfresh

> Just because you saw a sports star wearing sports attire and with a British accent you saw thuggery/drug abuse. Going along those lines,every womens magazine should be taken off the shelves for advocating prostitution.



Quote of the day - LOL!


----------



## truthseeker

Wow - way to miss any points I made.



bullbars said:


> You'd lose that bet.



Subjective opinion, I disagree. My granny wouldnt know who they are either. Nor would most of my girlfriends.



bullbars said:


> GAA is quite popular again in dublin clubs and has been on the increase over the last 5+ years. Hurling suffered a lot but after some good investment at club level and good senior management they are now a good side. Hurling and football popularity among your 'country' friends can depend on the parish and county they came from and their personal level of interest. They obviously havent much.



Never said the Dubs werent into the GAA. How many farmers wives do you think are into football?



bullbars said:


> As it is observation day; Some of my 'Dublin' friends tell me they spent their school days high on cocaine. I'd bet thats the case then for 80% of Dubliners of school going age.



I was simply countering someone elses bet on 99%.



bullbars said:


> You didnt recognise the footballers in the ad so you've deemed the ad a failure?? I dont recognise half the fake tan plastered faces splashed across most of the womens magazines or make-up/shampoo etc. etc. ads on telly yet I know that they have selected a target audience and selected models to suit.



It would appear I am a part of Aons target audience though, they sell household insurance, which I buy. I had a call from them just 2 days ago. Im quite sure Im not the only person disinterested in football who buys insurance from them.

Besides which - thats not the only reason I deemed it a failure. Bad lighting, cheap production costs.




bullbars said:


> Just because you saw a sports star wearing sports attire and with a British accent you saw thuggery/drug abuse. Going along those lines,every womens magazine should be taken off the shelves for advocating prostitution.



Again, you missed the point completely. I saw a badly lit individual who looked like a heroin addict because of the lighting. I heard badly delivered lines that brought to mind a lack of education and the look of drug use plus the bad delivery coupled with some kind of sports jersey I thought it could be one of these football hooligans we read about in the news.

So bad lighting, bad delivery, cheap production values coupled with a complete lack of recognition of who these people were, connotations of heroin addiction and shiny sports tops. 

Nothing to do with them being sports stars - I didnt know they were sports stars.


----------



## bullbars

truthseeker said:


> Wow - way to miss any points I made.


 No I gathered everyone of them. Some were way off. 



truthseeker said:


> Subjective opinion, I disagree. My granny wouldn’t know who they are either. Nor would most of my girlfriends.


 Well then I guess nobody would know them. 
Subjective opinion of your own. Are your granny and girlfriends really an accurate representation of the current demographic? It’s a giant leap of the imagination. 



truthseeker said:


> Never said the Dubs weren’t into the GAA.


 
You stated that outside of Dublin there was huge interest in it. You did not reflect the large scale interest there is within Dublin; I would go as far to say you wrote it as a sport only taken up outside of Dublin.



truthseeker said:


> How many farmers wives do you think are into football?


 
Quite a lot. In any case, even if they weren’t they’d recognise Rooney due to football fame or his football fame craving wife that writes columns on overcoming life’s troubles. 



truthseeker said:


> I was simply countering someone elses bet on 99%.


 You stated that only 20% of Irish people would know who Wayne Rooney and Manchester United. They are known around the world, some of the biggest names in the sport. They are as famous in the far-east and Africa as in the east midlands of England. Especially now the European championships are on. Just because football is “below your radar” doesn’t mean people would not recognise key players and teams. I’ve no interest in athletics yet I’d recognise plenty of the world’s athletes



truthseeker said:


> It would appear I am a part of Aons target audience though, they sell household insurance, which I buy. I had a call from them just 2 days ago.


 
So the only people who purchase household insurance are in the late thirties to forties bracket. People buy household insurance across a large spectrum of ages. You weren’t the target audience for this advert. Maybe they realised they didn’t not have many customers from a certain group and targeted them directly. The fact that you got a call from them is a mere coincidence – unless you think they are spying on this thread. 



truthseeker said:


> Im quite sure Im not the only person disinterested in football who buys insurance from them.


 We’d be quickly sick of looking at the same people if they had to use they had to use the same personalities that people from their twenties through to their eighties recognised. Thankfully advertisers don’t do this. 



truthseeker said:


> Besides which - thats not the only reason I deemed it a failure. Bad lighting, cheap production costs.


 How do you know the production costs? Having leading premiership footballers appear on an ad would not be cheap.



truthseeker said:


> Again, you missed the point completely. I saw a badly lit individual who looked like a heroin addict because of the lighting. I heard badly delivered lines that brought to mind a lack of education and the look of drug use plus the bad delivery coupled with some kind of sports jersey I thought it could be one of these football hooligans we read about in the news.


 I must re-evaluate those junky types I see then. Apparently those dozed-off, scrawny slack jawed, hollow eyed, pock marked folk that frequent many a back alley are not the drug users, it those fit-as-a-fiddle types, exercising all the time. I should have known, having those muscle physiques and the constant hyperactivity chasing a ball around for ninety minutes a week.



truthseeker said:


> So bad lighting, bad delivery, cheap production values coupled with a complete lack of recognition of who these people were, connotations of heroin addiction and shiny sports tops.


 Bad delivery – It’s very rare you find athletes who can perform under camera lights as well as they perform under floodlights; Maybe you or I wouldn’t? It is very difficult, especially with adverts as they are not allowed to be themselves. So shiny sports tops and bad delivery combine to make them drug abusers? Next time Landsdowne road is filled, whipped down there with a camera and make every one of those jersey wearing junkies perform in front of it. If it’s bad delivery then you be sure to contact the authorities, I’d wager you’d catch thousands of the feckers.



truthseeker said:


> Nothing to do with them being sports stars - I didnt know they were sports stars.


 So you deemed them junkies. Welcome to modern Ireland, we’re fierce welcoming. (unless you look and sound different. Terms and conditions may apply)


----------



## truthseeker

bullbars said:


> You stated that only 20% of Irish people would know who Wayne Rooney and Manchester United.



Whoops - I did make a typo - I meant that around 80% of adults *would* recognise them, not 99%

I am aware of production values through close ties to the business, the production costs on that ad ARE cheap - my point being, why use expensive people if you are going to use them in a cheap ad?



bullbars said:


> dozed-off, scrawny slack jawed, hollow eyed, pock marked folk



Eh, thats the point Im making, thats what they look like in the ad - due to bad lighting and cheap production values. *Again* - I didnt know they were fit as fiddle types, they certainly dont look it in the ad in question, I had no idea they ran around after a ball etc...etc...

Again bullbars, youre missing the point. I do concede I typo'd the 80%.

Have you even seen the ad? I mean seriously, its dreadful!


----------



## dockingtrade

the yoddling ad by some insurance company. I start of listening to Newstalk in the mornning and i switch as soon as that ad comes on and switch back when i hear it again


----------



## AgathaC

The Axa ads on the radio.


----------



## STEINER

Those Cost Plus Sofa ads on tv.  

They have a different sale every week!!!


----------



## Knuttell

dockingtrade said:


> the yoddling ad by some insurance company. I start of listening to Newstalk in the mornning and i switch as soon as that ad comes on and switch back when i hear it again




God I absolutely despise that stupid ad,how the hell did that get signed off on?Think about it,someone actually got paid to write that...its utterly ridiculous.


----------



## bazermc

AgathaC said:


> The Axa ads on the radio.


 

"Hi I'm Aoife from AXA blah blah.................." grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Most annoying accent ever!!!!!!


----------



## bazermc

How about that black and yellow hales freight

At least in the ad they admit it is annoying and apologise


----------



## becky

VHI adverts.  Niamh and her little bebbies with the useless husband who signs at the bottom.  

The one where the mom hurts her toe getting to her thirsty child - how does the VHI help here?

The kerry gold advert where the man intends bringing a box of dirt into a German maternity hospital.  We have a lot to apologise to the Germans for.  

Then there's the  bus to Germany pulling up outside the door.  I don't know what annoys more here, the fact the a bus to Germany pulls up outside the door or the fact he takes a bus to germany.


----------



## Purple

All the sexist anti-men adverts (paracetamol, cars, financial products etc); man is a disorganised idiot, woman in control and knows more about the topic than the man. I don't know who should feel more offended, men who are on the receiving end of such blatant sexism or women who are being so blatantly patronised.


----------



## DB74

Purple said:


> All the sexist anti-men adverts (paracetamol, cars, financial products etc); man is a disorganised idiot, woman in control and knows more about the topic than the man. I don't know who should feel more offended, men who are on the receiving end of such blatant sexism or women who are being so blatantly patronised.



That's because you can't have women not being able to do anything and the man taking the p because companies get too many complaints.

I remember when the ads for Bounty came out with the men in beards dressed as women, the makers were asked how they came up with the idea. They said that when they made ads which showed women doing housework they received complaints from people saying they were sexist and when they made ads showing men doing housework then the received complaints from people saying that they weren't realistic. So they wanted something which covered everything.

All complaints came from women ... obviously


----------



## Bill Struth

What about that one on the radio with some spanner doing impressions of accents from all over Ireland! 

"THEY'RE THE IRISH, AND THEY LOVE RADIO!"

The attempt at a northern accent is especially bad, and I should know, I've endured ten years of work colleagues trying to impersonate my accent, and that one on the radio is the worst I've heard!


----------



## Betsy Og

Bill Struth said:


> The attempt at a northern accent is especially bad, and I should know, I've endured ten years of work colleagues trying to impersonate my accent, and that one on the radio is the worst I've heard!


 
I agree, they should have kept it to this jurisdiction, them nordies are so touchy you cant please them .

Noyeh, aah huppen to thunk that there ad is wild good-hi, and ahh'll not have YEUZ runnin ih dyow-en


----------



## Betsy Og

Most of the premium car ads (BMW, Audi etc), its probably that fact that I havent the price of one of them but they are so achingly arrogant and eletist tis no wonder people have pre-conceptions about people who drive them.

What about a BMW ad thats fun???

For example the Volks ad with the kid doing his Darth Vader thing was fun.


----------



## kdoc

Does all the comments about the ads mean the ads are working?


----------



## bazermc

kdoc said:


> Does all the comments about the ads mean the ads are working?


 
It does, if i hear an annoying ad I will try and avoid that product, examples are dunnes stores, axa, vhi, upc etc etc

In terms of TV I watch most programmes on sky plus after they are shown and fast forward through all the adverts


----------



## bazermc

How about a thread for adverts we really like.

I love the weetabix advert when the dad and the young kid are saying what difficult things they have to do today and the baby says thats nothing and it flashes to scenes of him going crazy messing in the house!


----------



## Bill Struth

Betsy Og said:


> I agree, they should have kept it to this jurisdiction, them nordies are so touchy you cant please them .
> 
> Noyeh, aah huppen to thunk that there ad is wild good-hi, and ahh'll not have YEUZ runnin ih dyow-en


  Best effort I've heard in a while!


----------



## Purple

Betsy Og said:


> I agree, they should have kept it to this jurisdiction, them nordies are so touchy you cant please them .
> 
> Noyeh, aah huppen to thunk that there ad is wild good-hi, and ahh'll not have YEUZ runnin ih dyow-en


The newsreader on Ullsssster TV who doesn’t pronounce W annoys me. Accents are one thing but “dying” and “down” are different words.


----------



## liaconn

Niamh, who's glad she's with VHI. is starting to get on my wick, talking about her hus-_band_ and her bay-_bees. _Surely those kids must be teenagers by now. How long is that ad running?


ETA  I see someone else has already commented on this. Obviously I'm not the only one who finds her annoying.


----------



## liaconn

bazermc said:


> How about a thread for adverts we really like.
> 
> I love the weetabix advert when the dad and the young kid are saying what difficult things they have to do today and the baby says thats nothing and it flashes to scenes of him going crazy messing in the house!


 
I love the Oreos ad with that fantastic little girl lecturing her dad. It's brilliant.


----------



## AgathaC

Here I go again, I really dislike the ad for eircom broadband (I think), with the child asking questions, then saying...'we're done'.


----------



## shoegal

Yeah, that eircom "we're done" really annoys me too, am also in agreement about Niamh and her tiny baybees, I wouldn't sign anything without reading it, she doesn't sound like the sharpest of knives to me. Are all VHI customers like that?


----------



## jasconius

And the password is 'Cheers'


----------



## cork

Is the Eircom broadband 'we're done' a bad rip off of the film Uncle Buck?

Eircom ads are pretty bad.


----------



## becky

shoegal said:


> Yeah, that eircom "we're done" really annoys me too, am also in agreement about Niamh and her tiny baybees, I wouldn't sign anything without reading it, she doesn't sound like the sharpest of knives to me. Are all VHI customers like that?



Perhaps we are.  I'm with VHI and have got a total of roughly €50 back over the years.  As it comes out of my pay at source I don't bother shopping around, so I may as well sign at the bottom.

I'm not convinced that Neeemh and her little beeebeees would have got any better care without the VHI.  It was a real ER situation after all, so she ended up getting the doctor on call, because it was a ER situation.

I read on another website that she is slatted on youtube for 'signing at the bottom', so it's up there as one of the most annoying ads ever.

I'm not slating Niamh, it's the advert. Ditto with the mom who gives her child a drink of water, How does having health insurance help that?


----------



## Delboy

how about the TodayFM hotel breaks ad on the radio where the gf starts off by saying 'we're taking a break'....'me likey, me likey a lot'

I reckon they've deliberately made it the worst ad ever, so people remember it. It's rank

Or the Persil ad on the radio and the tv....with the kids playing music with pots and pans. They're all named individually whilst doing a solo on their 'instrument' which is incredibly annoying.
And it's also an English ad, no attempt at all to dub it with Irish accents. That really gets on my wick


----------



## AgathaC

Delboy said:


> how about the TodayFM hotel breaks ad on the radio where the gf starts off by saying 'we're taking a break'....'me likey, me likey a lot'
> 
> I reckon they've deliberately made it the worst ad ever, so people remember it. It's rank
> 
> Or the Persil ad on the radio and the tv....with the kids playing music with pots and pans. They're all named individually whilst doing a solo on their 'instrument' which is incredibly annoying.
> And it's also an English ad, no attempt at all to dub it with Irish accents. That really gets on my wick


 Agree on both. I just realised on reading this post that I had no idea what that ad was for with the kids being introduced etc.


----------



## liaconn

I can't stand those annoying TV licence ads that are currently running on the radio. I know they're meant to be funny, but they are just stupid and juvenile. I actually switch off my car radio when they're on because I find them so irritating.


----------



## liaconn

Janey, google Niamh VHI. That ad has seriously got up people's noses. Not surprised, she comes across as such a smug married!


----------



## bazermc

There is an advert on the radio for Ben Dunnes new gym

He talks about the great facilities and how the classes are completely free.

What is the difference between free and completely free,  I wasn’t aware there is levels of free!


----------



## TarfHead

bazermc said:


> There is an advert on the radio for Ben Dunnes new gym
> 
> He talks about the great facilities and how the classes are completely free.
> 
> What is the difference between free and completely free, I wasn’t aware there is levels of free!


 
I assume 'free' means no additional cost, where as 'completely free' means anyone can turn up and reasonably expect be allowed participate without having paid Ben for their membership ?  I am 1000 per cent convinced of it  !


----------



## Knuttell

Those radio ads for Kildare Village,nauseating is the only word that sums up the feeling I get when I hear these ads and _that_ music!!

I switch stations immediately.

Will someone please please tell the producers of this that _Sex & the City_ is no longer the hottest ticket in town,that was 9 years ago and doing voice overs as one of the characters just makes Kildare Village sound as out of date as it probably is.


----------



## michaelm

EBS have a nonsense tag-line . . 'Where Family Counts' . . what do EBS think that means? . . perhaps it's simply a truncation of 'Where Family Counts Against Mortgage Applications'.


----------



## bazermc

TarfHead said:


> I assume 'free' means no additional cost, where as 'completely free' means anyone can turn up and reasonably expect be allowed participate without having paid Ben for their membership ? I am 1000 per cent convinced of it  !


 
Ah great so his classes dont actually require club membership to have been paid!


----------



## Sol28

Wispa Hot Chocolate - The Frothy ad - What has a man with a plastic beard and hair, a zebra with a wig - three girls in a jacuzzi with plastic wigs and a cartoon 'mini-me' got to do with hot chocolate.

It makes me wish the product will fail so I dont have to watch the ads again!


----------



## ney001

Sol28 said:


> Wispa Hot Chocolate - The Frothy ad - What has a man with a plastic beard and hair, a zebra with a wig - three girls in a jacuzzi with plastic wigs and a cartoon 'mini-me' got to do with hot chocolate.
> 
> It makes me wish the product will fail so I dont have to watch the ads again!



You're kidding! I LOVE that ad 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8wcWT7XpUk


----------



## TarfHead

My daughter spent a few years with a local Billie Barrie type outfit. One of the owners does a lot, and I mean A LOT, of radio ads, and one or two TV ads too.

Every time I hear or see one of those ads, I just think "Sean O' fe**in' Citizen" and the brand and message get lost.

Also, any ads that use an Irish actor to do a foreign accent gets on my wick. Now that we're a happy pluralist secular multicultural country  is it that hard to get someone fom Italy, USA, etc. to do the voice ?


----------



## TarfHead

bazermc said:


> Ah great so his classes dont actually require club membership to have been paid!


 
I would DEFINITELY turn up and claim a place, only that it's a gym class and I couldn't be bothered .


----------



## celebtastic

liaconn said:


> Janey, google Niamh VHI. That ad has seriously got up people's noses. Not surprised, she comes across as such a smug married!



Twins at Niamh's age??

Deffo IVF.

Do they do that on the VHI, Niamho?


----------



## AgathaC

I love this thread, so am guilty of dragging it up on a regular basis. Just reread it  and had to try and remember, in some cases, what I found annoying about some of the various ads mentioned. 
I love the Kit Kat ad with the pandas, I was delighted to see that reappearing recently. Can't think of any particular ad I hate at the moment.


----------



## delgirl

The current VW ad with the Barber Shop singers - have to mute it every time it comes on - really irritating!


----------



## Black Sheep

Now I know why VHI costs so much.   'Cos the Niamhs of this world just "sign here" without even looking in the direction of the piece of paper they are signing


----------



## STEINER

ney001 said:


> You're kidding! I LOVE that ad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8wcWT7XpUk



I love that ad too.  Frothy Beast, the way he stirs is like an awesome dance move, and the shrieks, and pronounciation of l'amore...... my wife hates this ad.

I like the iKEA ad with the evil gnomes....my wife is scared of the gnomes.

We both like that airwaves gum ad where they blow horns and whistles to the tune of no limits.

Any creme egg ad is amusing.

I dislike the VHI tiny babies/ my husband ad. It just grates as does any ad with Rory McIlroy.


----------



## Purple

STEINER said:


> It just grates as does any ad with Rory McIlroy.



I'd leave out the "any ad with" bit.


----------



## becky

The vhi niamh advert with her little babeees and useless huzband comes up all the time.  

The one where the mum stumps her toe getting up to the child annoys me.  I cannot figure out how having vhi helps when all he wants is a drink of water.

Also the liberty adverts.  I've got to the stage where I'm wondering when he will go back to america.


----------



## AgathaC

The Aldi ad about the pizzas, there is something very irritating about the way the woman speaks.


----------



## shesells

The Wispa hot chocolate one is driving me crazy. It's creepy in a pervy way and would not encourage me in anyway to buy the product


----------



## PaddyBloggit

ditto here ... so much so that I bought Cadbury's Hot Chocolate today!


----------



## PaddyBloggit

becky said:


> also the liberty adverts.  I've got to the stage where i'm wondering when he will go back to america.



:d


----------



## AgathaC

The Aviva ad, tap and go, is a bit irritating.


----------



## amtc

ney001 said:


> You're kidding! I LOVE that ad
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8wcWT7XpUk



I was just commenting to my mother that he looks like Minister James Reilly.


----------



## AgathaC

The Daz ad on the radio makes me laugh, one person says to the other something like I look so dull beside you...the other person washes their clothes with Daz.


----------



## ney001

PaddyBloggit said:


> ditto here ... so much so that I bought Cadbury's Hot Chocolate today!



I bought the wispa hot chock last night purely because of that ad - I don't even drink hot chocolate  .... sucker for advertising


----------



## PaddyBloggit

ney001 said:


> I bought the wispa hot chock last night purely because of that ad - I don't even drink hot chocolate  .... sucker for advertising




 and .... did you like it?


----------



## ney001

PaddyBloggit said:


> and .... did you like it?



To be fair it's actually really nice - it's just like melted wispa   I drank it whilst dancing like the frothy beast!


----------



## Knuttell

Those SKY ads featuring Pierce Bosnan are definitely starting to grate,they got one of the best known actors in the world at what must have been a terrific expense/coup and used scripts that would not even be worthy of a struggling regional pirate radio station operating out of someones garage.


----------



## Delboy

AgathaC said:


> The Aviva ad, tap and go, is a bit irritating.



i think they're taking the 'rugby bore' persona and using it to make the ad. Annoying ad allright but captures the essence of the know it all rugby pain in the....!!!


----------



## Purple

Knuttell said:


> Those SKY ads featuring Pierce Bosnan are definitely starting to grate,they got one of the best known actors in the world at what must have been a terrific expense/coup and used scripts that would not even be worthy of a struggling regional pirate radio station operating out of someones garage.



+1, I hate those ads


----------



## Lauren

What about the Birds Eye adds with the Polar Bear in the freezer? Does anyone think he's a bit creepy??


----------



## AgathaC

Delboy said:


> i think they're taking the 'rugby bore' persona and using it to make the ad. Annoying ad allright but captures the essence of the know it all rugby pain in the....!!!



That's true . One that has started to grate on me is (I think) for coke, something to do with names on the bottles. 'Your abs are so amazing' etc.


----------



## Knuttell

Lauren said:


> What about the Birds Eye adds with the Polar Bear in the freezer? Does anyone think he's a bit creepy??



Definitely a menacing air about him,the musical soundtrack doesn't help either,you could imagine him hopping out of the freezer in the middle of the night  putting his boots on,grabbing an ice pick and paying a visit to each of the rooms where the family are sleeping.


----------



## delgirl

Lauren said:


> What about the Birds Eye adds with the Polar Bear in the freezer? Does anyone think he's a bit creepy??


I think it's great - very clever. 

Sounds like it's based on the Phone Booth character - Kiefer Sutherland.


----------



## Sol28

The Findus Bear is voiced by William Dafoe - The Green Goblin in the Spiderman film! Scary!!


----------



## Knuttell

delgirl said:


> I think it's great - very clever.



Agree,definitely doesn't belong in this list of annoying,poorly executed advertisements.


----------



## Purple

The stupid Opel ads on the radio there they have a German phrase with a cringe-worthy translation into English.
Opel make bad cars in Germany. They are not German cars, they are American cars that happen to be manufactured there. When they try to brand them as a German car it just highlights the gap between their mediocre products (and that's generous) and good quality, well designed and built, German cars.
The radio ads are so annoying that I have to turn them off. I don’t think any ad ever annoyed me that much.


----------



## Knuttell

Purple said:


> Opel make bad cars in Germany. They are not German cars, they are American cars that happen to be manufactured there.



That explains a lot.

I honestly didn't know that,I could never reconcile German engineering/Manufacturing with Opel.It just didn't square,until now.


----------



## AgathaC

The ad for UPC is annoying, partly because it is on so often. I had to check to see what the ad was for-in order to post- I vaguely knew it was something to do with broadband etc. Not sure what that says about the power of advertising


----------



## Knuttell

Those Zurich pension radio ads that start "dear 30 year old me.."

What a smug self satisfied donkey.

I change radio channels almost immediately now to avoid them.

Also those Hibernian ads with Mario Rosenstock as the 40 something heavy metal geezer ugh enough,just not funny,not even the first time....please stop,talk about over exposure.


----------



## AgathaC

Knuttell said:


> Also those Hibernian ads with Mario Rosenstock as the 40 something heavy metal geezer ugh enough,just not funny,not even the first time....please stop,talk about over exposure.



Total overexposure, I cannot stand any ads he is in at this stage.


----------



## W200

*The Sock*

The Lucozade add where the character says “what is it you ask, oh its keyboard bashing crocodile wrestling” etc. has to be one of the most annoying ever
A friend of mine had a fantasy about what he would like to do to irritating or annoying people. This involved getting a long woollen stocking, placing a large turf in the bottom and filling the remaining space with the substance which is dispelled from the back end of a cow. Such weapon he would swing around the neck of the offender and pull tightly. For many years he just had to utter the comment “Oh it’s the sock for him " and we all knew what he meant!
Well to cut a long story short I think that “the sock " should be applied to lucozade man.


----------



## RainyDay

Is the scrawny hipster husband with the 'smallest person in the world' wife who crashes their car before the Axa (?) red line appears to fix everything now the most annoying person in the world?


----------



## Delboy

there's a new jingle on the radio for Maxol (I think it is) stations....they must have got a child to write the ditty, it's so basic. And it's not exactly a short ad either
I have to rush to switch over every time....perhaps they deliberately made it so bad, so as to make it memorable


----------



## TarfHead

Network Noel


----------



## delgirl

RainyDay said:


> Is the scrawny hipster husband with the 'smallest person in the world' wife who crashes their car before the Axa (?) red line appears to fix everything now the most annoying person in the world?


He was also in Meteor's Christmas ad as the Elf and I think it's him again in the new Cadbury ad for Dairy Milk Ritz and Lu products.

I think the ads are corny, but obviously someone likes his quirkyness!


----------



## delgirl

Knuttell said:


> Also those Hibernian ads with Mario Rosenstock as the 40 something heavy metal geezer ugh enough,just not funny,not even the first time....please stop,talk about over exposure.


The latest one with  is just awful - would put me off buying anything from Aviva!


----------



## so-crates

The creepy McVities biscuit ads where puppies come out of the digestive wrapper and then people eat them .. it just yucks me out completely (and it doesn't help that  McVities have a similar ad with kittens <shudder>)


----------



## dereko1969

TarfHead said:


> Network Noel


 
I love the Network Noel ads, think they're hilarious!


----------



## Seagull

dereko1969 said:


> I love the Network Noel ads, think they're hilarious!


It seems like your dose of happy XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX needs to be reduced.


----------



## AgathaC

so-crates said:


> The creepy McVities biscuit ads where puppies come out of the digestive wrapper and then people eat them .. it just yucks me out completely (and it doesn't help that  McVities have a similar ad with kittens <shudder>)



That ad turns my stomach.


----------



## cremeegg

RTE 1 broadcasts the same ad at noon and 6pm every day. It gets a bit monotonous, Time they moved on.


----------



## TarfHead

cremeegg said:


> RTE 1 broadcasts the same ad at noon and 6pm every day. It gets a bit monotonous, Time they moved on.



If you're watching TV ads at 12 noon, you have bigger concerns


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Your one all agog about FBD is awful too. She opens up the boot to reveal the balloons etc.

Not enamouring me to FBD.


----------



## Crugers

PaddyBloggit said:


> ...Your one all agog about FBD is awful too...



  The one who is driving around a Mondeo, on false number plates on a public road?
The one who drives into her driveway without indicating?
The one who drives on the flat tyre?
The one who allegedly got a great deal on insurance for her car (a Mondeo) but whose quote is based on having a Mitsubishi 1.3L?

Yeh! Not too enamoured with FBD either!


----------



## Vanilla

Jaysus, lads, are you all watching real time tv? 

Hmmm, I need a pause button for the radio too.


----------



## mandelbrot

Vanilla said:


> Jaysus, lads, are you all watching real time tv?
> 
> Hmmm, I need a pause button for the radio too.


 
Like you I don't have to watch many ads on TV anymore, however I was in the cinema this evening and saw this ridiculous ad for the lotto... Grrrrr! Not sure if it's shown on TV as well so here it is: http://www.youtube.com/user/IrishNationalLottery

We see a variety of scenes where somebody had just obviously upped and left in the middle of something...

A groom, sprinting down a street, while the bride and a churchful of people are being stood up,
A guy sitting alone at a bar, while a pint of guinness overflows with the tap left on because the barman has gone,
A small child sitting on a toilet calling for their Mam - but we hear the front door slam shut as she buggers off,
A surgeon in an operating theatre calling for a scalpel - but the theatre nurse is gone,
A newsreader saying "and now for the weather with Diane.... Diane?" (Diane is gone too!),

A couple more too but you get the idea... apparently something so incredibly profound and important has happened that has caused all these people to risk losing family, friends, jobs etc - what could be THAT important?!

Cut to the end and it transpires that some gobsh1te has won the Lotto and called them all to come join him immediately at the airport for.... "The Bahamas. Two weeks. On me!"

The tagline is "*What's the first thing you'd do?*"

And according to the Lotto, an appropriate thing to do would be to call a random assortment of your acquaintances and tell them they have to literally drop everything and go with you if they want to share in your good fortune...

The moral of the story, it seems, is that winning the Lotto makes you an egocentric inconsiderate clown who throws money around, and even being associated with someone who has won the Lotto makes you likely to be willing to risk losing your job, your spouse, or have your children taken away for the sake of a bit of fun in the sun..!

The one with the Groom baffles me most (unless he was looking for an excuse to bolt anyway!) - surely yerman who won the Lotto would have been invited to the wedding if they're good enough mates for him to call the groom to come to the Bahamas... and in any event surely he's got a honeymoon already paid for, departing within a couple of days..!! OK now I know I'm overthinking it, but it's a mind-bogglingly stupid ad to come up with...


----------



## Time

Prepaypower. Simply awful.


----------



## callybags

Time said:


> Prepaypower. Simply awful.


 
Yeah.

That business of giving odds on the Oscar Pistorius trial was terrible.


----------



## Betsy Og

What about the "Positive Energy" lady on the radio, for some power company, SSL Energy or something like that.

I'd say its yer one Jo Jo from Raw - Charlene McKenna. Also starred in Pule Mule. Nothing against her as an actress but the "mid-Atlantic via Monaghan" accent and the morose music is too much. You'd think they were doing chartiable or something, they're just another energy provider, dispense with the 'ceremony' about everything.


----------



## TarfHead

callybags said:


> That business of giving odds on the Oscar Pistorius trial was terrible.



Apparently they would not quote odds for the number of horses that die this year at Cheltenham. Because that would be, you know, in 'bad taste' .


----------



## Purple

callybags said:


> That business of giving odds on the Oscar Pistorius trial was terrible.


They haven't a leg to stand on trying to defend that!


----------



## ajapale

I thought the paddypower "money back if he walks" campaing was clever.

The whole thing is just a media circus and PP is just a little side show. What PP is doing is the same as the breathless media coverage of the case.


----------



## Purple

ajapale said:


> I thought the paddypower "money back if he walks" campaing was clever.



That's brilliant!


----------



## RainyDay

ajapale said:


> I thought the paddypower "money back if he walks" campaing was clever.
> 
> The whole thing is just a media circus and PP is just a little side show. What PP is doing is the same as the breathless media coverage of the case.


I doubt if Reena Steenkamp's family would share your admiration of the campaign. There is a dead young lady at the heart of this trial, somebody's daughter, somebody's sister.


----------



## cremeegg

TarfHead said:


> If you're watching TV ads at 12 noon, you have bigger concerns



Thats Radio 1. Perhaps I wasn't direct enough for you. I object to the angelus being played every day on the national broadcaster.


----------



## so-crates

so-crates said:


> The creepy McVities biscuit ads where puppies come out of the digestive wrapper and then people eat them .. it just yucks me out completely (and it doesn't help that  McVities have a similar ad with kittens <shudder>)



I don't believe it! McVities have just out-creeped themselves, the one with the Jaffa cakes and tarsier ... I don't know when I am going to be able to eat jaffa cakes again!


----------



## Knuttell

That UPC ad where yer one doing a monologue of a discussion she had with a friend goes...

"I told my friend Jane she could_ liderally_ save 100s by moving to UPC,check it out I said"

Her accent and tone really grates and has me reaching for the off switch whenever it comes on.


----------



## AgathaC

Knuttell said:


> That UPC ad where yer one doing a monologue of a discussion she had with a friend goes...
> 
> "I told my friend Jane she could_ liderally_ save 100s by moving to UPC,check it out I said"
> 
> Her accent and tone really grates and has me reaching for the off switch whenever it comes on.



I despise that ad. It would put me off UPC.


----------



## Delboy

The ferry company ads for kids go free. Annonyingly smug little kids talking to the camera!!!


----------



## Purple

The new radio advert for the BMW 3 series; you’ve worked hard, started at the bottom, burned the midnight oil etc etc and now this is your reward. What utter puke. It would put me off the whole brand if they weren’t such great cars. I wonder if BMW Germany are aware that their Irish branch (or twig) is marketing their cars at smug , wanna-be supercilious social climbers with low self esteem? Why not just sell the product.


----------



## Knuttell

That gives me a good laugh,you spend every fee second obsessing about work,every waking hour plotting and conniving your way to the top,you've read and reread Machiavelli s The Prince but cannot understand a word of it,you have no life friends or girlfriend because work is your mistress and for all of that your reward is a poxy 3 series??

Aim higher Sonny...aim a lot higher.


----------



## cremeegg

Knuttell said:


> That gives me a good laugh,you spend every fee second obsessing about work,every waking hour plotting and conniving your way to the top,you've read and reread Machiavelli s The Prince but cannot understand a word of it,you have no life friends or girlfriend because work is your mistress and for all of that your reward is a poxy 3 series??
> 
> Aim higher Sonny...aim a lot higher.



Actually its even better than that. If you listen to the ad through to the end,  your reward is a 3 series on HP. Surely its the funniest thing on the radio at the moment.


----------



## Betsy Og

Yes, that 3 series ad is toe curling. That said most of those bombastic self-regarding premium car ads are like that. Classical music, big business guy, he's a deal maker, hell yeah.... wah wah. 

Irish business tends to present itself fairly poorly in a lot of ways - like that Dragons rubbish, and the Apprentice. You get eejits on "I eat what I kill", "I'll pay me own wages" and all this horse. The "entrepreneur" you keeps referring to themselves as such, with the air of someone who is saving the planet. Its great to make money for yourself and fair play, that's great & long may it continue, but spare us the line that you're selflessly doing this for the greater good.


----------



## Purple

Betsy Og said:


> You get eejits on "I eat what I kill



Jasus, I never heard that one before. I’d find it very hard not to laugh out loud if someone said that to me.


----------



## Betsy Og

Purple said:


> Jasus, I never heard that one before. I’d find it very hard not to laugh out loud if someone said that to me.



At a risk of diverging into a business cliche thread, one that really grates on me is "speaks to", as in something like "Our tailored service speaks to a deep appreciation of client needs...". ........ sorry, I've just thrown up in the bin, (wipes mouth with back of hand, hopes nobody noticed....)


----------



## Leo

Betsy Og said:


> ...one that really grates on me is "speaks to", as in something like "Our tailored service speaks to a deep appreciation of client needs...". ........



Perfectly legitimate use of the verb though, in the same way that 'actions speak louder than words.'


----------



## Betsy Og

Legitimate but awful!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade

_Betsy_ Have you heard the expression "that should lead to a _conversation_"? Sort of in the same space though I haven't done a gap analysis.

Very long thread so probably covering old ground but I generally like the Carlsberg ads especially the one with the guys tunnelling - great sound track.


----------



## Betsy Og

Duke of Marmalade said:


> _Betsy_ Have you heard the expression "that should lead to a _conversation_"? Sort of in the same space though I haven't done a gap analysis.



I used to do a lot of "reaching out", but the District Court Justice took a dim view of it so I had to rise out of it


----------



## Sunny

Betsy Og said:


> I used to do a lot of "reaching out", but the District Court Justice took a dim view of it so I had to rise out of it


 
You should 'touch base' rather than reach out. It's more acceptable.


----------



## Purple

Duke of Marmalade said:


> Sort of in the same space though I haven't done a gap analysis.



The last time I did a gap analysis she gave out to me for not looking at her face while she was talking to me.


----------



## Betsy Og

Purple said:


> The last time I did a gap analysis she gave out to me for not looking at her face while she was talking to me.



oh behave !!!


----------



## Seagull

Sunny said:


> You should 'touch base' rather than reach out. It's more acceptable.


 
I'm not sure about that. I saw someone slapped really hard when he tried that


----------



## Betsy Og

It gets worse, the TV ad reminds you you're not "there" yet. So you're officially a wannabe, can't wait to buy one...,


----------



## bullbars

There's an ad on the radio on western stations for Hankook tyres. 

"For tyres in Longford call in to Eddie on Castle street for you next set of Hankook performance tyres
For tyres in Athlone call in to Jimmy on main street for your next set of Hankook performance tyres" (repeat this for maybe ten stockists)

The ad list nearly ten shops that fit, not just Hankook Tyres, but Hankook performance tyres over and over again. I can't for the life of me remember any of the places mentioned do to the constant "for your next set of Hankook Performance Tyres"

All I remember is that if my car was down to three flats and a bicyce tyre I would keep plodding along rather than give my money for any Hankook tyre after that constant aural assault.


----------



## RainyDay

And then there are the scary folk on Elite Singles looking out for their 'intellectual equals'

http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/elite-singles-advert-scary-1344414-Mar2014/


----------



## Delboy

MrsBrown's boys...there's an ad on the radio for ticket sales for a stage show in DECEMBER 2015!!!
Thats 18 months away!!! Never heard of a gig sold that far ahead before.

The ad is cutting through me every time...that 'laugh' of O'Carrolls when in his role.

But to be honest, anything MrsBrown related makes me want to run for the hills


----------



## AgathaC

bullbars said:


> There's an ad on the radio on western stations for Hankook tyres.
> 
> "For tyres in Longford call in to Eddie on Castle street for you next set of Hankook performance tyres
> For tyres in Athlone call in to Jimmy on main street for your next set of Hankook performance tyres" (repeat this for maybe ten stockists)
> 
> The ad list nearly ten shops that fit, not just Hankook Tyres, but Hankook performance tyres over and over again. I can't for the life of me remember any of the places mentioned do to the constant "for your next set of Hankook Performance Tyres"
> 
> All I remember is that if my car was down to three flats and a bicyce tyre I would keep plodding along rather than give my money for any Hankook tyre after that constant aural assault.



I know exactly what you mean. That is how I feel about Harvey Norman, UPC and the ads with Mario Rosenstock in them, Aviva I think.
I will never buy any of these products or services cos I hate the ads so much.


----------



## Knuttell

That sky ad with the local village idiot type kidult on a child's scooter,who gives a euro to a busker then scoots off at full steam only to return minute later to taker back his euro because he can get a subscription to sky for a euro...even typing this is painful. Hes the type of sap you really would just love to slap upside the head,guaranteed he would run off crying to his Mummy

Surely Sky can afford better ad agencies than these talentless hacks.The music used is just produces auditory indigestion and almost induces nausea every time I hear it.Quite possible the worst ad I have ever seen.It really would put you off buying the product.


----------

